# Black lacquer finish



## rzaccone (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,
I am working on a small simple jewelry box with unattached lid. It has rounded sides, and has an Oriental look. I am considering going with a high gloss black lacquer finish. What is the best way to go about this?

I dont want to use black high gloss paint because, well, it will look painted!
Has anyone used the black water paint tints on the market. 
I welcome all comments,
Richard


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Richard

Give this a try (resin) it will give you that high gloss look (Oriental look), black lacquer can be tricky to put on without getting that funny black paint look. 
Get it from hobby shops or craft outlets.

http://www.artcity.com/eti-00175.html
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXG593&P=FR

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXG593&P=FR#tech

Bj 




rzaccone said:


> Hi,
> I am working on a small simple jewelry box with unattached lid. It has rounded sides, and has an Oriental look. I am considering going with a high gloss black lacquer finish. What is the best way to go about this?
> 
> I dont want to use black high gloss paint because, well, it will look painted!
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

When in doubt I contact Michael Dresdner, the finishing expert from The Woodworkers Journal and www.woodanswers.com. I had no idea how to produce this type of finish so I emailed Michael and here is his response:
Stain the wood black with India ink so that if the finish chips, it chips to black. Seal with Zinsser SealCoat, then add a couple of coats of black lacquer. For a deeper black finish, use multiple coats of clear lacquer laced with black dye instead of pigmented black lacquer. 

Michael Dresdner


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Black lacquer*

Hi rzaccone, whilst I haven't used BLACK lacquer I have used WHITE on several of my jewellery boxes, I first spray gloss white followed by three or four coats of high gloss clear lacquer to give depth to the finish, aerosols are fine. Harry


----------



## rzaccone (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi, I viewed the thumbnail image and that is a very nice piece! 
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## rzaccone (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Mike,
Thanks for the info did a quick google and could not find sources for "black lacquer". Were you able to locate a source. Woodcraft has clear lacquer. Do you mfr your own?

R


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Any automotive paint supply store can help you with this. You should find black dye to mix with the clear lacquer at Woodcraft. Don't be shy, ask for assistance, I do! The staff will have at least one who is experienced in finishing, Woodcraft hires highly educated people for all aspects of woodworking.


----------



## infinitywood (Jun 3, 2009)

I have gotten black dye from Sherwin Williams & mixed it with clear lacquer but it takes alot of dye . a gal. of black lac is around $40.00 & I always mix it 50/50 w/ thinner or it wont spray. I'll try & find the picture of a piano /key board I finished in black lac. that R.E.M. uses on stage.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Since my early post on this old thread I got an excellent lacquer finish on this clock using two coats of gloss black lacquer followed by at least four costs of high gloss clear lacquer both of which should be thinners based so that coats can be added about every 15 minutes depending on ambient temperature.
before starting I allowed plenty of time for dust to settle and this led to a perfect deep looking finish without any specs. I used rattle cans.

I forgot to mention that I sprayed two coats of thinners based undercoat first followed by a rub down with 1200 grit paper.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*black lacquer*



rzaccone said:


> Hi,
> I am working on a small simple jewelry box with unattached lid. It has rounded sides, and has an Oriental look. I am considering going with a high gloss black lacquer finish. What is the best way to go about this?
> 
> I dont want to use black high gloss paint because, well, it will look painted!
> ...


I have made a few black lacquer jewerly box's What i done was use Poplar wood for these I use black lacquer spray can stuff for the base Than i have a HVLP sprayer that i use to spray lacquer on it a couple coat's I use m.l. campbel brand a cabnet grade It came out very good I have made a hundred or so box's I haven't used tints so can't help on that


----------

